# شبكة صرف الموقع العام



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 فبراير 2015)

من اين نبدأ وكيف يتم تحديد المناسيب للمطابق


----------



## amrhawash (12 فبراير 2015)

من اقل منسوب لخزان الصرف ويتم الرجوع بالمناسيب بالعكس على حسب طول وميل المواسير


----------



## sharaf911 (13 فبراير 2015)

بص ياسيدي تاخد قراية اخر منسوب سواءا مانهول شبكة الصرف بتاعة البلدية وترجع بيه لحد منسوب المبني بتاعك بنسب ميول ده في حالة صرف علي البلدية اما لو في خزان صرف فيكون العكس باخد منوب المبني ومنه بتحدد منسوب الخزان للانشائي


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا للمشاركة والاهتمام


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (15 فبراير 2015)

فى الحالة الثانية 
فى حالة وجود خزان للصرف 
نبدأ من منسوب المبنى ولا يهم منسوب الخزان لاننا سنحتاج الى بيارة رفع
كيف نحدد منسوب خروج الخط الرئيسى من المبنى على غرفة التفتيش


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 مارس 2015)

amrhawash قال:


> من اقل منسوب لخزان الصرف ويتم الرجوع بالمناسيب بالعكس على حسب طول وميل المواسير


نبدأمن منسوب خزان الصرف 
اذا كانت الارض مستوية منسوب واحد
تبقى ماسورة الدخول للخزان على منسوب كام من الطريق


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 مارس 2015)

اقل عمق لغرفة التفتيش او المانهول الاول فى بداية الخط​


----------

